# The inspirational/funny quotes thread



## IanT (Mar 26, 2008)

the last thread i posted got me thinking about posting another on inspirational or funny quotes dealing with life situations, so if someone needs a pick-me-up...they can pop in on this thread and take in the words!

(only one requirement...keep it clean/positive!)

"Life is one big road with lots of signs so when your riding through the ruts dont complicate your mind, flee from mischief hate and jealousy, dont bury your thoughts put your vision to reality!"

"If you can think it in your mind, and feel it in your heart that its true, then the only think left is to DO it!...Think it.Feel it. Do it!"

"When your fighting stand up for the right think and not that which is wrong"


----------



## IanT (Mar 30, 2008)

"We are all just candles lit by the fire of the sun"


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 30, 2008)

Here are some of my favorites:


"That old law about 'an eye for an eye' leaves everybody blind. The time is always right to do the right thing. "
-Martin Luthor King

"Common looking people are the best in the world: that is the reason the Lord makes so many of them."
-Abraham Lincoln

"It's kind of fun to do the impossible"
-Walt Disney

"It is easier to build strong children than to repair broken men."
-Fredrick Douglas

"Nature is the glass reflecting God, as by the sea reflected is the sun, too glorious to be gazed on in his sphere."
-Brigham Young


And my personal favorite quote of all time:

"Any young man who is unmarried at the age of twenty one is a menace to the community. "
-Brigham Young


----------



## IanT (Mar 30, 2008)

heheh I like those


----------



## IanT (Apr 5, 2008)

When people see some things as beautiful, 
other things become ugly.
When people see some things as good, 
other things become bad.

Being and non-being create each other.
Difficult and easy support each other.
Long and short define each other.
High and low depend on each other.
Before and after follow each other.

Therefore the Master
acts without doing anything
and teaches without saying anything.
Things arise and she lets them come;
things disappear and she lets them go.
She has but doesn't possess, 
acts but doesn't expect.
When her work is done, she forgets it.
That is why it lasts forever.

Lao Tzu - Tao Te Ching


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry I intended to post this on April 4th, but I wasn't near a computer, but I thought about it all day...
Here's an exerpt from my absolute favorite address by Martin Luther King:

I know you are asking today, "How long will it take?" Somebody’s asking, "How long will prejudice blind the visions of men, darken their understanding, and drive bright-eyed wisdom from her sacred throne?" Somebody’s asking, "When will wounded justice, lying prostrate on the streets of Selma and Birmingham and communities all over the South, be lifted from this dust of shame to reign supreme among the children of men?" Somebody’s asking, "When will the radiant star of hope be plunged against the nocturnal bosom of this lonely night,  plucked from weary souls with chains of fear and the manacles of death? How long will justice be crucified,  and truth bear it?" 

I come to say to you this afternoon, however difficult the moment,  however frustrating the hour, it will not be long, because "truth crushed to earth will rise again." 

How long? Not long, because "no lie can live forever."

How long? Not long, because "you shall reap what you sow." 

How long?Not long: 

Truth forever on the scaffold,

Wrong forever on the throne, 

Yet that scaffold sways the future, 

And, behind the dim unknown,

Standeth God within the shadow, 

Keeping watch above his own. 

How long? Not long, because the arc of the moral universe is long, but it bends toward justice. 

How long? Not long,  because:

Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord; 
He is trampling out the vintage where the grapes of wrath are stored; 
He has loosed the fateful lightning of his terrible swift sword; 
His truth is marching on. 
He has sounded forth the trumpet that shall never call retreat; 
He is sifting out the hearts of men before His judgment seat. 
O, be swift, my soul, to answer Him! Be jubilant my feet!
Our God is marching on.
Glory, hallelujah! Glory, hallelujah! 
Glory, hallelujah! Glory, hallelujah! 
His truth is marching on.


----------



## IanT (Apr 5, 2008)

wow that one gave me chills... His words have always been so powerful...and meaningful to me ever since I heard the first recorded speach of his in my school when I was ...6??7??? "I have a dream". I remember watching his biography in class too...He is truly a soldier for humanity, for the people. That is a man that will forever have my respect!


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 5, 2008)

Ian, if you have any spare time you should pick up a copy of "Let the Trumpet Sound" It's the biography of Martin Luther King Jr.  I read it twice. It's a very positive portrait, yet does not gloss over his mistakes. I think you'd love it.


----------



## IanT (Apr 5, 2008)

I think Ill have to pick it up! thank you much for the suggestion!

I am always looking for something new to read!


----------



## Mandy (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's one of my favorites:

"The world is a book and those who do not travel read only one page - St. Augustine"


----------



## IanT (Apr 10, 2008)

!


----------

